

malicious iMessage exploit - NickSarath

effective. 
Power
لُلُصّبُلُلصّبُررً ॣ ॣh ॣ ॣ
冗<p>Send that to someone with an iPhone. It restarts their phone. Unsure of how it works yet.
======
eridal
send as SMS, I guess?

~~~
beedogs
anything that can access the lock screen.

this also crashes Terminal on OS X, so it looks like a pretty huge deal.

